# big poll?



## Aggie08 (Jan 24, 2006)

When do we get the results from the "greatest plane of ww2" poll?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

After CC has finished with them I assume, it would be nice to know which aircraft has won, although we could guess...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2006)

Well sadly the poll has been...bare.  Only 83 votes in the 4 months or so its been up. I might just leave it for a few years more


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 25, 2006)

Good, so the C-47 will win!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Yep, with the Spitfire a distant second.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 25, 2006)

I think it depends on which nationality votes more...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2006)

I dont know what nationalites people who vote are from, but the results are quite surprising at the moment...


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 27, 2006)

Any guesses other than those?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2006)

About 14 different planes in there at the moment...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

And I just voted this morning!


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 28, 2006)

Interesting, i wonder where my choice will end up


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

i think my choice'll be quite high.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

I think the vote will actually be a bit one sided. I know me and FBJ voted for the same though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

a few months ago i got a little insight into the votes and it's not what i'd expect...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Well come on CC give us a halp way report then!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

no i think it's best to wait 'til the end.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no i think it's best to wait 'til the end.........


Agreed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

whenever the end is..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Surely that is whenever CC decides it is, which means whenever he can be bothered to total up all the results and show everyone the results...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

well i think it should be left quite a while............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

It already has been left quite a while...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

CC never was a quick finisher  especially with coursework


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Does he ever do it... because at this rate it will be next year and there still won't be a result


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey im pretty good with coursework! Well not really but having Martyn as a friend would make anyone look punctual and organised


----------



## plan_D (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd advise you get it done as soon as possible, and put all your effort into it. I always hated the teachers lectures, and found them extremely boring, when they rambled on about how important it all is. Honestly, I still don't think it's that important - but it makes life much-much easier to have a decent school record to fall back on.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

what i don't get is why most of the subjects gave us coursework at the same time, surely they must have realised we'd have allot and could've spaced it out more..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Surely that is whenever CC decides it is, which means whenever he can be bothered to total up all the results and show everyone the results...



Or until an Italian aircraft has the most votes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

or that... (like that is ever going to happen unless he alters the votes)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

CC works in mysterious ways.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

You'd think so, wouldn't you, lanc? But no, it's the case ... and many teachers will stand hand you homework to do with it. Get it done though ... I made the mistake of being lazy at school, and I was lucky to achieve good results in my GCSEs (I am quite intelligent, honest) without much effort. I do regret not working as hard, especially since I could have worked harder and been just as much of an idiot as I was at school anyway.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

i do try to do it but sometimes you just gotta stop for a while and do summit else, it gets too much, getting towards the end now though..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep, whats also annoying is when pissy subjects like RE give you completely irrelevant homework, and classify it more important than coursework in real lessons. Graphics coursework is a bitch though...and those lectures teachers give you about the importance are pointless too, cos they spend half the lesson rambling about it and then wonder why people havent done much work. I get 10 times as much work done at home.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2006)

this last week when i didn't have to go out for a training walk i had like one bit of maths homework to do, then this week i've had to do all the route planning, i'll loose sunday through the walk, i have maths homework, stats coursework, english, RE and i have to prepare notes for controlled conditions french coursework..........


----------

